# ACLU Questions Logan Security Tactics



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> *Police stops draw concerns
> Antiterrorism strategy is questioned by ACLU*
> 
> _By Rick Klein, Globe Staff, 11/29/2003_
> ...


Read the entire article online at:
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...2003/11/29/police_stops_draw_concerns?mode=PF

-Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

I wonder how many members of the ACLU were on those 2 airplanes that crashed into the WTC on Sept 11th 2001? I wonder how many ACLU members were at the WTC, Pentagon or in PA that day or on the other 2 planes that crashed? Probably not many if any at all. Remember, those 3,000+ people actually worked for a living. 

If this behavior analysis was being used prior to 9-11-01, this tragedy of monumental proportions not seen since Pearl Harbor, may have been avoided.

Then again if Herr Klinton wasn't stuffing his boxers back into his pants and wagging his finger at us saying. "I did not have sexual ......................" and was actually running this country, this may not have happened either. 

Basic facts. The CIA, DIA and a host of other Cold War agencies who's job it was to have feelers out there and agents in the field gathering intelligence were either eliminated or their funding was severely cut. No intelligence capabilities means we were ripe for this to happen. 

Screw the ACLU, screw the Globe for printing that crap and screw Osama &amp; Saddamm. I suppose if either of those 2 characters walked through Terminal C with a bomb strapped to their midsection the ACLU would scream bloody murder if a Trooper approached to conduct an FIO. I only hope the 2 of them would be on the way to ACLU HQ to shut them the hell up!! :BM:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*Slick Willy*



HousingCop said:


> Then again if Herr Klinton wasn't stuffing his boxers back into his pants and wagging his finger at us saying. "I did not have sexual ......................" and was actually running this country, this may not have happened either.
> 
> Basic facts. The CIA, DIA and a host of other Cold War agencies who's job it was to have feelers out there and agents in the field gathering intelligence were either eliminated or their funding was severely cut. No intelligence capabilities means we were ripe for this to happen. :BM:


I agree 100%, Clinton's crippling budget cuts have had such horrible ramifications on this country...more than we'll probably ever fully realize.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: *

The end always justify the means.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ACLU = Double Standard hypocrites.

When it comes to them (ACLU) you're damned if you do, and damned if you don't. Unbelieveable.

Housingcop said it best!


----------



## DFP2662 (Aug 18, 2003)

>>"Still, Reinstein said anecdotal evidence has come to the ACLU suggesting that state troopers at Logan have overstepped their bounds."

Anybody here been into court with "anecdotal evidence" lately? :roll: 

Get that guy a crying towel!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: *



Thimios315 said:


> Atta-boy HousingCop.


I concur 100%!
:mrgreen:


----------



## raedawn (Nov 3, 2003)

I must agree with masstroopers1. That was my thought exactly.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I love how the ACLU is all about making accusations based on "anectodal" evidence. I've also heard "anectodal" evidence that Elvis is alive, bigfoot walks the earth, and Michael Jackson has never once had plastic surgery.

Anectodal=Hearsay=Malarchy :evil:


----------



## jtsmh (Nov 24, 2003)

THE ACLU WILL NOT STOP UNTILL THE HANDS OF ALL LAW ENFORCEMENT AGENCIES ARE TIED FIRMLY BEHIND THEIR BACKS. AND THE CRIMINALS ARE FREE TO GO ABOUT THIER BUISNESS.
NICELY PUT HOUSING COP!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

Mikey682 said:


> I love how the ACLU is all about making accusations based on "anectodal" evidence. I've also heard "anectodal" evidence that Elvis is alive, bigfoot walks the earth, and Michael Jackson has never once had plastic surgery.
> 
> Anectodal=Hearsay=Malarchy :evil:


Mikey,

You mean Elvis is DEAD? No way, I just saw him in the mall the other day  .And Micheal Jackson had surgery, get out of here NO WAY, I thought he had that skin disease. :shock:

:L: :L:

ACLU= winey lil bitches


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

They will allow hundreds to die, just so that one is not "offended".


----------

